# Bike Rack On Autocruise Starlet 2



## eaross (Apr 16, 2012)

We are looking to do a DIY fit of bike rack on our 2006 Starlet 2 - it would appear that the bolts come through into the bathroom - which we are concerned about - esp those in the shower area.
Has anyone experience of this - are there any tried alternatives ?

We have located the top baton - is it possible to bolt to this and not bring bolts into the van???

Any thoughts/advice would be much appreciated

Maurice/Eleanor


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I met with the same problem when we had our Starlet of around the same year. There are two cross wooden frames that a Fiamma Compact Pro rack will just fit. I have a workshop drawing from Autocruise showing their location which I can let you have a copy of, although unfortunately I can't do this until around Thursday now. 

I really think you should bolt right through, it's not too bad on the inside if you fit a decorative cover over the fittings. If you want more fitting advise I suggest you contact a Marquis Motorhomes branch if there is one handy to you as they fitted loads of these as Autocruise main dealers.

Incidentally, what a cracking little van.

Ron


----------



## eaross (Apr 16, 2012)

Ron
Many thanks - it's reassuring to know it can be done!!

Would really appreciate copy of drawing when you have the time to forward. 
-- unfortunately we are in N Ireland - so no Marquis dealers but we might be able to visit on our next trip through England.

Agree - great van - just been looking at other vans today at a local dealer - nothing to match the layout and storage ( just would like another berth - but think it could be a pop up tent solution)
Regards 
Eleanor/Maurice


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Eleanor/Maurice

Have sent you a PM.

Ron


----------



## ericonabike (Feb 12, 2012)

We bought a Starburst [first van] with a Fiamma rack fitted. The covers over the bolts inside the van are so discreet that I had to really look to find the one in the bathroom, they blend in so well.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

We had a Starburst (Starlet) up until last year. We didn't fancy drilling through the back of the van, so I made a DIY towing bracket bolted to the Alko chassis. That is quite easy as the chassis extends within a few centimetres of the back of the van. We then used a Thule tow ball mounted bike rack. Added advantages were that you could remove it when not wanted and you didn't need to pick the bikes up very high to put them on the carrier.


----------



## eaross (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks - did you have to disable reversing sensors??


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Eaross,

Our Marquis 2006 Autocruise Starburst (Starlet) didn't have reversing sensors fitted. Ours was an odd one, it had Marquis crown decals but had the Starburst name on the decals. Probably produced just before they decided to call them Starlet's.


----------

